# Nuevo bebé en el establo...



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Pues así es, no había planes pero se cruzó en el camino  , y ya está en casa en espera de ser armado y rodado. Qué les parece ?. Si me llegan unas piezas pronto lo quiero probar el 2 de noviembre en una rodada en Guanajuato.























































Por cierto, alguién tiene alguna experiencia con la marca "Cycle King", misma que hace piezas y cuadros de carbón (handlebars, seatposts, stems) ?.

Espero poner un "ride review" pronto.

Saludos.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

pero es un FRO...no lo puedes usar en rodadas  :lol:

Felicitaciones! está guapísimo el cuadro


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

crisillo said:


> pero es un FRO...no lo puedes usar en rodadas  :lol:
> 
> Felicitaciones! está guapísimo el cuadro


Graciias !!!. Es una rodada XC con mucha subida y tramos técnicos de poca exigencia para la bicicleta.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

crisillo said:


> pero es un FRO...no lo puedes usar en rodadas  :lol:
> 
> Felicitaciones! está guapísimo el cuadro


Como que no, For Rodadas Only.:thumbsup: 
Muy chido, ya lo pesaste??  
No puedo evitarlo, me traiciona el contar los gramos.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Como que no, *F*or *R*odadas *O*nly.:thumbsup:


ROTFLAO :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Changos!! Felicidades!

Esta preciosa!! Que te hizo irte por esta, porque ya habias tenido una, no??

Sustituye a la R-X o la ASR?


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp said:


> Changos!! Felicidades!
> 
> Esta preciosa!! Que te hizo irte por esta, porque ya habias tenido una, no??
> 
> Sustituye a la R-X o la ASR?


Warp,

Sustituirá a la AS-R SL, misma que se va por ser la más viejita de todas, no se va por mala sino porque es 2005.
Antes habia tenido una Spider pero no era FRO. Estuve muy contento con ella pero sera un poquitín más pesada que la AS-R SL y que la Racer X. Vamos a ver esta que es "For Race Only" como se siente. Aún no la peso porque no tengo báscula en casa pero en cuanto lo haga les comentaré.

Saludos.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

No cabe duda.

A los mexicanos la crisis economica mundial NOS HACE LOS MANDADOS !!!!!

Ultimamente en foro de Mexico es el mas BLING de todos.

Ya se rumora que el foro de Mexico es como el nuevo Foro Turner de mtbr.

Ya en serio Vizcaino felicidades por ese Spider esta de Superlujo. 
En cuanto puedas nos mandas algunos reportes de su desempeño, francamente me interesa, pues estaba pensando ultimamente en un 5.5 Fro.

Saludos


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> No cabe duda.
> 
> A los mexicanos la crisis economica mundial NOS HACE LOS MANDADOS !!!!!
> 
> ...


Estimado Dr.

Fíjate que, como ya les habia comentado, no tenía planes pero se cruzó en el camino, el precio fue el correcto y la compré. Antes habia tenido una Spider XVP, me encantaba su desempeñó pero era un pelín más pesada que la Yeti ASR-SL y que la Titus Racer X y en una carrera se notaba en los tiempos a pesar de que era la más cómoda, estable y de mejor manejo. Por ello, quiero ver si la FRO mantiene esas características en un peso mucho más contenido.

Ahorita deberías aprovechar si quieres una 5.5 FRO ya que tienen un descuento muy atractivo en competitivecyclist.com

Por supuesto que les comentaré mis impresiones en cuanto la haya rodado.

Saludos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Ahorita deberías aprovechar si quieres una 5.5 FRO ya que tienen un descuento muy atractivo en competitivecyclist.com


A mi esta es la que me hace ojitos... y el precio no esta nada mal, pero en mi caso tendria que incluir la compra de una tijera de 160mm.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCM?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=4500


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp said:


> A mi esta es la que me hace ojitos... y el precio no esta nada mal, pero en mi caso tendria que incluir la compra de una tijera de 160mm.
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCM?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=4500


Estimado Warp,

Pues ya te estás tardando. Una Titus El Guapo esta súper y el precio está aún mejor que el de la 5.5 FRO. Es una tentación casí irresistible.

Y para que no tengas problema, le dices a tu esposa que la compró un amigo y que no le gusto y que te la cambió por la Switchblade. Además le dices que en Navidad vas a querer que te regale una tijera DT Swiss de 150 mm (http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Suspension/DT-Swiss-Forks-(1)/EXC-Forks/EXC-150-Air-RTLC.aspx).

Saludos.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Estimado Warp,
> 
> Pues ya te estás tardando. Una Titus El Guapo esta súper y el precio está aún mejor que el de la 5.5 FRO. Es una tentación casí irresistible.
> 
> ...


PUes creeme que me dan muchas ganas.... es ciertamente irresistible.

Pero si compro un cuadro, me corren de la casa. Mi esposa quiere uno de esos de 4 ruedas y pues ni modo. A cumplir. :bluefrown:

Me entristece porque tengo algunos billetitos debajo del colchon, un cliente para mi SB y hay deals por todos lados.... La EG a 1250, la Spot por 1300, las ML por 1300 y unas ofertas aun mejores...

NI pedo.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Pues yo digo que te animes... el dinero va y viene, ofertas como esta se presentan de vez en cuando.....jajajaja...no me creas, tu mejor que nadie sabes lo que es posible y lo que no, además, teniendola echando polvo pues como que no es tan buena inversión


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> teniendola echando polvo pues como que no es tan buena inversión


Precisamente, eso es lo que pienso... hay que ser poser, pero no tanto!

Ya en serio, si lo he pensado.. ne come, pero usandola una vez cada cuatro meses, no rinde.


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

vizcaino said:


> Pues así es, no había planes pero se cruzó en el camino  , y ya está en casa en espera de ser armado y rodado. Qué les parece ?. Si me llegan unas piezas pronto lo quiero probar el 2 de noviembre en una rodada en Guanajuato.
> 
> Oye que tal te ha salido ese cuadro???
> He estado pensando en cambiar mi epic viejita por una nueva, y justamente estaba pensando en una Intense Spider FRO o una Epic 2009, pero la verdad despues de ver los precios de las Specialized ya se me estan quitando las ganas de la Epic 2009.
> ...


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

jimborello said:


> Oye que tal te ha salido ese cuadro???
> He estado pensando en cambiar mi epic viejita por una nueva, y justamente estaba pensando en una Intense Spider FRO o una Epic 2009, pero la verdad despues de ver los precios de las Specialized ya se me estan quitando las ganas de la Epic 2009.
> Nada mas falta que tu me digas que vale la pena y de una vez me animo ja,
> 
> Saludos


Fíjate que he estado super ocupado y no he empezado a armarla. Además, todavía no me llegan los frenos que pedí y ya nada más estoy en espera de esto para proceder. Espero tenerla lista este fin de semana y entonces podré darte mis primeras impresiones. Una vez rodé una Epic pero no puedo juzgarla puesto que solo fue en un parque y por unos 10 minutos. Y hace tiempo tuve una Spider XVP y era una maravilla. No sé cuanto cueste un cuadro de una Epic pero el de la Spider FRO anda en alrededor de 2,400 USD. *Es una cuestión personal y de gustos *pero no pagaría esta cantidad por un cuadro que no tuviese un alto componente artesanal. Es como escoger entre un Nissan GT-R y un Porsche 911 Turbo, son muy parejos en cuanto a desempeño, pero un Porsche será siempre un Porsche. Y teniendo que escoger iría por el coche de la casa de Sttutgart sin pensarlo dos veces. Hay cosas intangibles inherentes a una marca premium que un artículo de producción masiva nunca tendrá.

Si quieres una doble hay muchas opciones que consideraría antes que Specialized. Y más si el precio es tan alto como mencionas. Puedes ir por una Yeti AS-R SL, o por una Spider FRO, o una Turner Flux. Pudieras también probar una Titus, una Pivot o Ventana. Pero todo también depende de que tipo de doble quieres, si la quieres para competir o quieres algo cómodo para rodar largas distancias. Si ya tienes la Blue y vas a correr con ella, quizá te convenga una doble con un poco más de recorrido como la Knolly Endorphin de Rzozoya.

Bueno, volviendo al tema, la bici va a quedar armada de la siguiente manera:

-Cuadro: Spider FRO.
-Tijera: FOX 100 RLC.
-Cranks: Shimano XTR.
-Shifters: SRAM X0.
-Desviador trasero: SRAM X0.
-Desviador delantero: Shimano XTR.
-Rines: Fulcrum Red Metal Zero.
-Cassette: SRAM PG-990.
-Frenos: Avid Juicy Ultimate (blancos).
-Llantas: Schwalbe Racing Ralph (trasera) y Nobby Nic (delantera).
-Pedales: Cran Brothers 4 Ti.
-Stem: FSA OS-115 (blanco).
-Handlebar: FSA K-Force (riser).
-Asiento: WTB Rocket V Stealth.
-Poste de asiento: FSA K-Force 31.6 mm.

Ya todo llegó, solo faltan los frenos y espero tenerlos está semana para armarla el fin. Ya te estaré comentando y espero esto te sirva para que tomes la mejor decisión para ti.

Saludos.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

jimborello said:


> Oye perfecto cuando la tengas lista no se te olvide tomarle unas fotos y subirla que seguro te va a quedar fregona.Solo una cosa, porque no le pones un cassette Dura Ace o Ultegra 12-27 para dejarla todavia mas perrona???ah claro y unos cables Nokon para ponerle todavia mas bling bling
> Luego ya me platicas que tal jala el sistema de la suspensión de la Spider (Virtual Pivot), ya que en otros foros ya se habian comparado la Epic y la Spider FRO y lo ponen como una desventaja, porque, no se, ya tu me platicaras.
> Saludos


Bueno, no hago carreras, pero no veo el porque usar un cassette mas pequeño para montaña, a excepción que ruede mucho en plano, lo cual creo que no es el caso.

No he visto esos comparativos entre la Epic y la Spider en cuanto a que el VPP es una desventaja sobre el Horst. Creo que hay (y habrá, y habrá mas) posts sobre un sistema sobre otro.

Creo que lo interesante es ver como rueda la bici completa. No se, a mi Intense no me mueve mucho el tapete aunque se que es muy buena bici.


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

Oye perfecto cuando la tengas lista no se te olvide tomarle unas fotos y subirla que seguro te va a quedar fregona.Solo una cosa, porque no le pones un cassette Dura Ace o Ultegra 12-27 para dejarla todavia mas perrona???ah claro y unos cables Nokon para ponerle todavia mas bling bling
Luego ya me platicas que tal jala el sistema de la suspensión de la Spider (Virtual Pivot), ya que en otros foros ya se habian comparado la Epic y la Spider FRO y lo ponen como una desventaja, porque, no se, ya tu me platicaras.
Saludos


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

jimborello said:


> Oye perfecto cuando la tengas lista no se te olvide tomarle unas fotos y subirla que seguro te va a quedar fregona.Solo una cosa, porque no le pones un cassette Dura Ace o Ultegra 12-27 para dejarla todavia mas perrona???ah claro y unos cables Nokon para ponerle todavia mas bling bling
> Luego ya me platicas que tal jala el sistema de la suspensión de la Spider (Virtual Pivot), ya que en otros foros ya se habian comparado la Epic y la Spider FRO y lo ponen como una desventaja, porque, no se, ya tu me platicaras.
> Saludos


Parece que ya llegaron los frenos. Hoy recibí un mensaje del correo para que pase a recoger un envío. Así que espero esatr armando la bici este fin de semana.

Del cassette, bueno, donde ruedo creo que mis piernas no me agradecerían que pusiera un cassette 12-27. A mi me gusta subir y entre más alta la pendiente, más interesante la rodada. Quizá, como dice Roberto, si rodara más en plano o tuviera más fuerza en las piernas si me animaría a poner un cassete así. Le voy a poner unos cables Nokon, pedí unos color rojo.

Cada tipo de suspensión tiene sus pros y contras. Es cuestión de preferencia personal y de habilidad del constructor para poner a punto el diseño y terminar la bici con la mayor en materiales y acabados. Por ejemplo, para mi gusto, Titus ha perfecionado más que nadie la suspensión tipo Horst-Link y la nueva generación de amortiguadores traseros con pro-pedal han ayudado mucho. La Racer X es una excelente bicicleta. Es rápida y confiable. A mi me ha gustado mucho y la puedo recomendar ampliamente a cualquiera que quiera una doble ligera y veloz. También tuve una Turner Flux con Horst-Link, y bueno el fin de la bici es diferente al de la Racer X por lo que no puede existir una comparación directa. Sin embargo, a mi no me gusto la puesta a punto del sistema de suspensión (no me refiero a presión en el amortiguador sino al sistema en general), es muy blando y se mueve demasiado cuando no debe hacerlo. No estoy diciendo que sea una mala bicicleta, su calidad de acabados, su ligereza y desempeño es excelente pero a mi no me gusta que tenga menos eficiencia que la Racer X. Me incomoda que parado sobre la bici en una subida se mueva la suspensión mucho más que en otras dobles que he tenido.

La tecnología de pivote virtual (VPP) es, desde mi punto de vista, más activa y menos dependiente de la tecnología del amortiguador. Es firme cuando se requiere y se activa cuando se necesita. Tuve una Spider XVP y ha sido la bici más cómoda que he tenido, la que más perdona errores al coger mal una línea. Quizás no tan rápida como una Racer X o una Yeti ASR-SL pero si el fin no es competir, ésta es la doble de mi elección. Por ello es que quiero ver si la Spider FRO con un peso más contenido gana en velocidad manteniendo la calidad de manejor de la XVP.

También, hay muchos fabricantes que con un pivote sencillo (single pivot) han construido grandes bicicletas. Hace tiempo tuve una Yeti y puedo decir que es una de las mejores bicicletas que he tenido, la mejor de las dobles que he rodado si el fin es competir. Exquisita en su manejo, super rápida, ligera, en fin una maravilla.

Este fin espero poner fotos y una reseña de la primera rodada. Y estamos en espera de tus comentarios de la Blue, que impresiones tienes de ella ?.

Saludos.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

jimborello said:


> Oye perfecto cuando la tengas lista no se te olvide tomarle unas fotos y subirla que seguro te va a quedar fregona.Solo una cosa, porque no le pones un cassette Dura Ace o Ultegra 12-27 para dejarla todavia mas perrona???ah claro y unos cables Nokon para ponerle todavia mas bling bling
> Luego ya me platicas que tal jala el sistema de la suspensión de la Spider (Virtual Pivot), ya que en otros foros ya se habian comparado la Epic y la Spider FRO y lo ponen como una desventaja, porque, no se, ya tu me platicaras.
> Saludos


Jimborello,

Por fin quedó armada la Spider, el fin de semana pude probarla en una veredas que están en un cerro que queda cerca de casa. La bici se siente muy bien, muy estable, más ligera que la Spider XVP pero conservando sus cualidades de estabilidad y buen manejo. 
No puedo compararla con la Epic porque no he tenido una pero la Spider rueda muy bien.
Te envíe un mensaje privado con algunos comentarios adicionales.

Saludos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Queremos fotos Vizcaino!!!!!!!


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Queremos fotos Vizcaino!!!!!!!


Prometo subirlas para el fin de semana.

Saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*...Biker desnaturalizado....ja ja ja ja...........*



vizcaino said:


> Jimborello,
> 
> Por fin quedó armada la Spider, el fin de semana pude probarla en una veredas que están en un cerro que queda cerca de casa. La bici se siente muy bien, muy estable, más ligera que la Spider XVP pero conservando sus cualidades de estabilidad y buen manejo.
> No puedo compararla con la Epic porque no he tenido una pero la Spider rueda muy bien.
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimadísimo Doctor :

Andaba pajareando en la web cuando ví la noticia de que estás lanzando a la calle a tu Nuevo Bebé en el establo , esa noticia me sacó de mi ostracismo forero .

¿Pues que pasó ? , tan bonito que lo habías vestido , del uno , parecia inglesito de portada de Mecano o de la High Society , ¿qué , se porto mal el bebé ? , se puso muy chillón .....de los frenos , le descubriste una anomalía genética en su ADN ? .

Pos no que tan bueno salió el bebé y tan bien portado , alguna travesura te hizo que lo desheredaste y ya lo quieres dar en adopción ja ja ja , bueno mediante una dote económica de quien lo quiera adoptar , otra vez ja ja ja .

Saludos y ojalá el nuevo bebé encuentre un buen hogar , por aquí me llegaron también unos bebés , dos gemelitos Turner y un bebecito Ibis .

Saludos y SUERTE

the last biker


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mi estimadísimo Doctor :
> 
> ...


Luis,

La bici excelente, como una Spider XVP pero en peso reducido. Sin embargo, me salio una muy buena oportunidad de negocio y de hecho tengo en venta ambas bicis. Me voy a quedar por el momento únicamente con mi bici de ruta. Espero por ahí de abril, recuperarme un poco y encargar un nuevo bebé que ya traigo en mente.

Saludos y felicidades por tus nuevos bebés.

Vizcaíno.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

vizcaino said:


> Luis,
> 
> La bici excelente, como una Spider XVP pero en peso reducido. Sin embargo, me salio una muy buena oportunidad de negocio y de hecho tengo en venta ambas bicis. Me voy a quedar por el momento únicamente con mi bici de ruta. Espero por ahí de abril, recuperarme un poco y encargar un nuevo bebé que ya traigo en mente.
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fidel , te mando un correo nada mas llego a mi casa .
Saludos.

the last biker with carbon fiber


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Luis,
> 
> La bici excelente, como una Spider XVP pero en peso reducido. Sin embargo, me salio una muy buena oportunidad de negocio y de hecho tengo en venta ambas bicis. Me voy a quedar por el momento únicamente con mi bici de ruta. Espero por ahí de abril, recuperarme un poco y encargar un nuevo bebé que ya traigo en mente.
> 
> ...


Lastima!! Pero se que te recuperaras pronto!

Animo!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

vizcaino said:


> Luis,
> 
> La bici excelente, como una Spider XVP pero en peso reducido. Sin embargo, me salio una muy buena oportunidad de negocio y de hecho tengo en venta ambas bicis. Me voy a quedar por el momento únicamente con mi bici de ruta. Espero por ahí de abril, recuperarme un poco y encargar un nuevo bebé que ya traigo en mente.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doctor , ya no inviertas en acuarios tamaño Australia o en Porches 911 Twin Turbo .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

*Papa adoptivo*

Bueno con toda la pena del mundo les comento que yo fui el que adoptó a la Spider de Fidel y no puedo estar mas contento. La bici jala super bien mucho muy diferente a la Epic y tambien muy diferente a la Blue, bueno en el caso de la Blue si la siento mucho mas lenta y torpe, pero mas bien creo que es debido a que le entre durisimo a los tamales en Diciembre y eche la hueva un poco, y como la desarme para armar esta ni como comparar, pero a diferencia de la Epic esta bici se siente mas activa todo el tiempo, se siente como si la suspensión trasera tuviera un mayor recorrido de lo que actualmente tiene y absorbe todo lo que el camino ponga enfrente, y cuando hay que pedalear con el propedal no se siente nada de bobbing. La única queja que tengo de la bici es el peso del cuadro, que pesó 2.47 kg (5.45 lb) casi meda libra mas que lo que sale en la página de Intense, en parte porque es color blanco y es talla M, bueno eso creo, pero bueno sigue siendo un cuadro muy ligero para ser doble...
Solo una recomendación, si les gusta la velocidad no usen llantas Nobby Nics 2.25, se siente como si no avanzaras ja, despues de usarlas la primera vez se las quite y le vendi una a mi amigo que iba conmigo, si alguien quiere la otra ahi esta con una usada nada mas ja, ademas ya estan por salir las nuevas que vienen de color blanco que seguro se le vería a todo dar, eso si en 1.95 o 2.1 maximo.

Saludos


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

A Jimborello:
Muchas feliciadades por ese bicicleton, deveras que es todo un avion.
se ve superbien cuadro en blanco y con tijera blanca.
Del desempeño ni hablar de lo mejorcito que hay en este momento para XC racing.
Y sobre todo me da gusto que tan bello ejemplar se haya quedado en manos de un hermano de mtbr.
Ya con un poco mas de uso nos escribes un reporte de largo plazo.

A Vizcaino:
Me imagino lo dificil que ha de ser deshacerte de esa bici que estimabas tanto, lo mismo que perder un hijo :eekster: 
Pero ni modo lo bueno es que son fierros que despues se pueden volver a conseguir.
Por cierto muy buen gusto y mucha inteligencia para armar la bici, quedo de world class.

Saludos


----------

